# My Chi Loves Vegetables & Fruit?! Anyone Else Lol



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

My Chihuahua Buddy, Is 1 Year & 6 Days Old... Weighs 2.9 lbs...

He does not like dog food much, he will only pick at his dry food, i have tred him with many brands.. ie. royal canine, bakers, pedigree etc etc..

He has taken to bakers meaty bites.. and well.. He would much rather have vegetables and fruit!! ahaha...  anyway was just wonderingif anyone elses chi's are like this? He still recieves plenty of dry food etc, and once a week, he has mince with peas and carrotts. Or meatballs with veg. As i get worried whether or not he's eaten anything. Although he ust do, as he still visits the garden reguarly. Is it bad for him to eat just veg and dry food? he does love a bit of home cooking, and i was wondering if he could just live on hearty home cooked meals? he would still be getting the vitamins etc he needs from the dry food aswell as from chewy bones.

Any input would be great x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe the little guy knows what's good and bad for him, lol. All of those brands you listed are terrible dry foods.  There are much better kibbles you can feed him. Maybe he'd even like them more. I feed my girl, Gemma, Acana. It's 5-star quality, grain free, and surprisingly affordable. High protein, grain-free foods like Acana and Orijen are nice because you only have to feed half as much of them as you would other brands with grain fillers. So if your guy is not a big eater, eating just a few Acana or Orijen kibbles is the same as him eating twice as many kibbles of those low quality brands.

I don't know about home cooking, but it would probably be easier for you to feed raw if you're actually considering making him home cooked meals. There's a great thread on raw feeding here by Brodysmom if you want to check it out.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Go to dogfoodadvisor.com.I dont have any advice on the friuts and veggies,we've never gave our any.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's not a huge fan of fruit or veggies. She'll eat them, but she prefers meat I think. We'll sometimes give her a mini carrot, and it keeps her busy, but she's mainly just shredding it, not eating it. It's more of an enrichment thing I suppose? We used to have a mini schnauzer though, and he LOVED apples.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie's not a huge fan of fruit or veggies. She'll eat them, but she prefers meat I think. We'll sometimes give her a mini carrot, and it keeps her busy, but she's mainly just shredding it, not eating it. It's more of an enrichment thing I suppose? We used to have a mini schnauzer though, and he LOVED apples.


That is because her little body is not designed to process fruits and vegetables. 
She sounds pretty smart to me!

Dogs are carnivores. Unless the fruit and veg are pureed, they are not getting much in the way of nutrients.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want to cook for her, you could boil some chicken and rice. Cricket loves that! She eats a little green beans, but only to fill her up if she is still hungry, and acting like she needs something else.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> That is because her little body is not designed to process fruits and vegetables. Dogs are carnivores. Unless the fruit and veg are pureed, they are not getting much in the way of nutrients.


Yes, definitely. Even when there are pieces of veggies or fruits in her canned food, she will usually just leave them. We don't give her carrots to supplement her diet, she just likes shredding them to bits. We used to do the same thing with the wolf pack at the rehab centre. Just for fun.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

In our house dexter is the official tester for fruits. He only eats it when its really sweet. So far hes had fuji apples...gala apple..honey crisp apple...grannysmith apple. Out of thr apples he prefers the honey crisp. Hes had honeydew..cantaloupe..peaches...nectarines...donut nectarines...orange thats not sour...strawberries...blueberries...watermelon. For vegies hes had fireroasted korean yams or just ovrn baked ones...raw stringbeans...raw frenchbeans..regular idaho potatoes baked....lettuce...carrots. When he was a pup he chewed on the carrots whole. But now he only prefers it shredded. Hmmm am i missing anything? Oh yes he loves oven baked japanese squash. Ive also freshly squeezed his fruits in a juicer before and have processed vegies and chicken as well. Hes tried so many different things :lol:....strange thing is...he hates bananas :albino:


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili acts like vegs and fruit are poison. But he will eat ever dead sticky worm, bug and rotting bird he comes across.:help:


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> In our house dexter is the official tester for fruits. He only eats it when its really sweet. So far hes had fuji apples...gala apple..honey crisp apple...grannysmith apple. Out of thr apples he prefers the honey crisp. Hes had honeydew..cantaloupe..peaches...nectarines...donut nectarines...orange thats not sour...strawberries...blueberries...watermelon. For vegies hes had fireroasted korean yams or just ovrn baked ones...raw stringbeans...raw frenchbeans..regular idaho potatoes baked....lettuce...carrots. When he was a pup he chewed on the carrots whole. But now he only prefers it shredded. Hmmm am i missing anything? Oh yes he loves oven baked japanese squash. Ive also freshly squeezed his fruits in a juicer before and have processed vegies and chicken as well. Hes tried so many different things :lol:....strange thing is...he hates bananas :albino:


Since he likes sweet apples have you tried pink lady apples? Those are very sweet, and my personal favorite.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pink lady apples are yumm too! Ive tried that as well lol  although i prefer the honey crisp ones more


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

As a treat Bailey loves apples, bananas, and cheese. She will cry for a banana if we eat one in front of her. It's pretty pathetic lol!!


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Carlos just likes his "nanas" lol


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Eva and Gir love baby carrots.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't have a banana or strawberry unless Miya gets some too. We were at a chi play group the other day and there was a little girl with strawberries. Miya made sure she got some o' dose


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu gets her ZP or I'm thinking of going with Acana for weight loss purposes but she also gets green beans or broccoli and blue berries with every meal and carrot or apples with no regularity--not everyday--for treats. Karen is right dogs are carnivores and I am only repeating what I was told, but my vet said we now live in more polluted air than their ancestors so the fruits and vegetable are good for antioxidents. I give them to Lulu to help with losing weight also. Someone said feed green beans to lose weight.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol...atleast my dogs not the only 1 to like veg and fruit  suppose its good in a way, as its healthy etc, he stands by when i chopping carrots, praying 1 of the carrots are going to fly off the counter then he grabs it and runs lol. as long as he gets a it of mince, and chicken which he also loves, then e should do fine, he does eat little of his dry food, just not sure how much, i try to count the individual biscuits, but that sometimes can be annoying lol x thanks for everyones input x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BuddysMummyx said:


> Lol...atleast my dogs not the only 1 to like veg and fruit  suppose its good in a way, as its healthy etc, he stands by when i chopping carrots, praying 1 of the carrots are going to fly off the counter then he grabs it and runs lol. as long as he gets a it of mince, and chicken which he also loves, then e should do fine, he does eat little of his dry food, just not sure how much, i try to count the individual biscuits, but that sometimes can be annoying lol x thanks for everyones input x


I always count the amount of kibbles dex eats to make sure hes eating enough. Usually its around 150 kibbles  i often make statuses of it on fb when he eats his dry food and how many each night lol


----------



## jackboot05 (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a chihuahua growing up who would sit and cry and cry when you were cutting up veggies. He absolutely went crazy for them, especially carrots. As a joke we gave our new puppy a bit of carrot and he absolutely loves them too! I bought him some of these Zuke Mini Bones: Zukes Z–Bones – Dental Bones for Dogs in the carrot variety. Some stores sell the individual bones if you just want to try one.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

MY girl loves green beans!!

when I give her a green bean and a piece of chicken at the same time, she will take the green bean first!


----------



## judyou (Aug 5, 2012)

Bambi adores iceberg lettuce and will come running for little bits of it when I'm chopping up a salad! She also crazy for tiny pieces of red sweet peppers and if we have fresh apricots she almost jumps onto the plate!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Charlie likes fruit and veggies I don't feed them to him as a rule but I have a Macaw and what ever he drops Charlie scarfs down. He doesn't get lots my birds love his fruits and veggies but he does get a couple pieces every day.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hahaha Pat, you just made me realise .... my African Grey is pretty good at flinging her food around, the little cow she is.  

Now the puppies, if I offer them a piece of vegetable matter of any kind, they look at me as though I'm insane ... however, once the parrot drops it, well, it's a free for all because they all think they've stolen some contraband from that squarking thing who gets to always be on mama, they grab it and run under the bed where the almond, cashew, cherry, bean or whatever is coveted and savoured I gather from the growls and snarls emanating from under there.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah mine love fruit and veg too. lol 
Mine jump up at the counter constantly when i am choppin veg etc.. sometimes i cant believe how high they jump. ha!
They do need a good quality grain free food though aswell. The fruits and veg is just a wee treat now and then.


----------

